# Post a photo of your cat modelling for the camera!



## figandcleo

My kids love the camera. Show me your cats modelling!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie knows how to pose but usually won't keep in the same position for longer than a few seconds when she is awake.



















My Bonny girl posed even while asleep.


----------



## MilleD




----------



## figandcleo

ChaosCat said:


> Annie knows how to pose but usually won't keep in the same position for longer than a few seconds when she is awake.
> 
> View attachment 412679
> 
> 
> View attachment 412681
> 
> 
> My Bonny girl posed even while asleep.
> 
> View attachment 412680


Omg they're both adorable!! Your Annie looks like my little Fig


----------



## figandcleo

MilleD said:


> View attachment 412686


Haha I love!! How gorgeous


----------



## Charity

Toppy will show anyone his tummy for some Dreamies










Bunty doesn't normally do modelling but just this once


----------



## ad6mly

MilleD said:


> View attachment 412686


I love this one


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

Kenco (black kitten) is a proper little poser, always looking at the camera

Tetley (chocolate and white) normally looks away from the camera, but I got a rare facing camera moment earlier!


----------



## ChaosCat

Kenco is a great poser indeed. And maybe it is better if Tetley doesn’t pose too much- with that mega cute look I’d be tempted to feed him treats non stop.


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

ChaosCat said:


> Kenco is a great poser indeed. And maybe it is better if Tetley doesn't pose too much- with that mega cute look I'd be tempted to feed him treats non stop.


Luckily Tetley isn't too greedy, Kenco on the other hand tries to eat off of my plate, yells whenever he's slightly peckish and is obsessed with treats!


----------



## Babyshoes

Jellybean (white and black) is my best poser. Mishka (black and white) will occasionally pose too. Macavity (mostly black) is not easy to get a decent photo of, he seldom poses nicely for me!


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

ChaosCat said:


> Kenco is a great poser indeed. And maybe it is better if Tetley doesn't pose too much- with that mega cute look I'd be tempted to feed him treats non stop.


Oh dear, he's learning to pose!


----------



## ChaosCat

Tetley&Kenco said:


> Oh dear, he's learning to pose!
> 
> View attachment 415200


You're in for trouble then! 
He is really super cute.


----------



## KATdicted

Hi all, I just joined the forum and this is my first ever post :Happy
Love this idea of sharing the beauty of our babies.
I have 3 male cats:
Tofu (Sphynx)
Fabio (Ragdoll)
Tigger (Scottish Straight)
I hope we all enjoy our stories and pictures for a long time.
So Today it is Tofu the Sphynx who posed on a sunny day.


----------



## Animal Lover <3

Billy has a lovely smile


----------



## Treaclesmum

KATdicted said:


> View attachment 415303
> Hi all, I just joined the forum and this is my first ever post :Happy
> Love this idea of sharing the beauty of our babies.
> I have 3 male cats:
> Tofu (Sphynx)
> Fabio (Ragdoll)
> Tigger (Scottish Straight)
> I hope we all enjoy our stories and pictures for a long time.
> So Today it is Tofu the Sphynx who posed on a sunny day.


Adorable! Would love to see your others too


----------



## KATdicted

Treaclesmum said:


> Adorable! Would love to see your others too


Sure ! 
Here are Tigger (tabby) And Fabio (bicolor)


----------



## Treaclesmum

I just knew they'd be gorgeous!!! Fabio looks like my Pixie when she was a baby and Tigger looks like one of my all time future dream cats.... :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## KATdicted

View attachment 416186
View attachment 416185
View attachment 416183


Treaclesmum said:


> Adorable! Would love to see your others too


Sure ! 
Here are Tigger (tabby) And Fabio (bicolor)


----------



## Tawny75

Sev, when he was a kitten...


----------



## raysmyheart

Speedy.


----------



## raysmyheart

"Take my picture, Mum.....don't I look cute?







Love, Speedy:Cat♥


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Bobby Burrows

Me and my new she cat kitten shortly after I got her in 2019.









My cat (tom cat) shortly after he was found after he went missing for 3 weeks when I adopted him in 2019.









My kitties in 2019.


----------



## Mrs Brown

Crossing my paws . . . . in the hope she will leave me alone and put that camera away!


----------



## Mad4savannahs

Maverick being a complete tart


----------



## Bobby Burrows

Love my cat.

This was the photo the seller advertised him with in 2019.
I saw this picture and right away he beat out 3 or 4 other potential cats I narrowed my search down to (of all fur colours/lengths/types and breed mixes I had to choose from looking at various classifieds and pet selling websites).
I saw this, and knew he was the one. When I made contact to check if he was still available, it was 'done deal' as far as I was concerned when they said yes - I knew I was getting this kitty.
He even has an awesome name too.

I lucked out though, he's a very good kitty. Well trained, lovely being.


----------



## Paris Pluto

My girl Malibu :Cat


----------



## Paul Sathir




----------



## Shanessa




----------



## Chris13

4wks and already a poser


----------



## raysmyheart

Chris13 said:


> 4wks and already a poser


I'll say! What a sweet, beautiful Kitty! :Cat ♥  Thanks for posting this photo!


----------



## ChaosCat

Billy Murphy said:


> TO CAT LOVERS: COME TO KNOW THE STORY OF BILLY AND MURPHY
> 
> ACCESS:


Why are you spamming so many unrelated threads with your video? I don't feel in the least like watching it now- and I won't.
That's not the way to introduce yourself on a forum.
Saying hallo, introducing yourself and your cats and showing your video there would have been great.


----------



## Blackcat2000




----------



## KinoaKiki

Tawny75 said:


> Sev, when he was a kitten...
> 
> View attachment 417035


great picture


----------



## AnaLola




----------



## Guest

Blackcat2000 said:


> View attachment 438851
> View attachment 438852
> View attachment 438851
> View attachment 438852


Aww... Söpö would also do that thing with her paw, where she would curve it so.<3


----------



## Garfield1993

"Draw me like one of your French cats". - Wilfred.


----------



## raysmyheart

Garfield1993 said:


> "Draw me like one of your French cats". - Wilfred.


Oh, what a beautiful Cat! Her expression is so sweet!


----------



## Garfield1993

raysmyheart said:


> Oh, what a beautiful Cat! Her expression is so sweet!


Thank you. He's a boy though. Just a tart. ❤


----------



## Callidora

All 3 seem to have the same reaction to the camera...,


----------



## Charity

Callidora said:


> All 3 seem to have the same reaction to the camera...,
> View attachment 449604
> View attachment 449605
> View attachment 449606


How sweet if rather impolite


----------



## Callidora

Charity said:


> How sweet if rather impolite


they have absolutely no respect


----------



## raysmyheart

Charity said:


> How sweet if rather impolite


This made me laugh!


----------



## raysmyheart

Callidora said:


> All 3 seem to have the same reaction to the camera...,
> View attachment 449604
> View attachment 449605
> View attachment 449606


They are such beautiful Kitties! ♥♥♥ They do look like they are holding a pose for the camera or for their portrait to be painted!


----------



## raysmyheart

Speedy ♥ 








. . .trying to pose like a figurine!!!


----------



## Lions92

Here's pictures of Pixel taking a selfie and Mika engaging in deep conversation with us.


----------



## Just787




----------



## ChaosCat

Just787 said:


> View attachment 451668


How can you post this without a warning?
Some users might have diabetes!
This kitten is too incredibly sweet!


----------



## Just787

Hahaha he is now 3 and much bigger but still beautiful.
He always used to pose for a photo when he was a baby.


----------



## Adam92

Bit late to the party but here's a few pics of my boy Oslo.


----------



## Famkesita

This is Famke.
You can follow her on Instagram too: @famkesita_


----------



## raysmyheart

Famkesita said:


> This is Famke.
> You can follow her on Instagram too: @famkesita_


Hi, Famke! You are beautiful!:Cat Glad to meet you!


----------



## Stormy20

Shadow


----------



## Adam92

Stormy20 said:


> Shadow


So adorbs


----------



## mrsfarq

Astro - this little boy if my shadow at the moment


----------



## Stormy20

Adam92 said:


> So adorbs


Thanks, he is a gorgeous boy, with such an amazing little character.


----------



## cat001

Cara testing the background out for me...


----------



## urbantigers

Have you got my right side? Hurry up, I can't hold this for much longer


----------



## urbantigers

Look into my eyes......


----------



## Nicola234

Indie posing


----------



## David2021

Tiggy


----------



## Mahi Mahi

She likes to go in anything and everything! Boxes, empty bins, wardrobes... Anything, she can fit in.


----------



## raysmyheart

Mahi Mahi said:


> She likes to go in anything and everything! Boxes, empty bins, wardrobes... Anything, she can fit in.


Oh, she is adorable :Cat♥ !!! I love the shadings in Mahi's fur, such pretty subtle colors. Thanks for sharing these great photos @Mahi Mahi !


----------



## raysmyheart

Speedy - posing on 'her' computer.:Joyful


----------



## ChaosCat

Mojo usually looks like he poses- or very silly, it's either or with him.


----------



## Cully

Misty never really poses and hates the camera. It's more a case of just being lucky and catching her at the right moment.


----------



## Sel




----------

